

ReadSpeaker  O'Reilly - Highlight Text & Click Speaker Icon to Listen - aghilmort
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/03/the-second-netflix-challenge-a.html

======
aghilmort
powered by <http://www.readspeaker.com/>

this or other tech could make web accessibility really happen - also makes web
surfing much easier esp. on long pages.

